# The Last Train from Hiroshima



## Costas (Jan 20, 2010)

5σέλιδο απόσπασμα από το πρώτο κεφάλαιο του ομώνυμου βιβλίου (367 σελ.), από τη New York Times. Καρέ-καρέ τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα της έκρηξης και τα αποτελέσματά τους στα ανθρώπινα κορμιά.


----------

